
China Is Leading the Race to Make Renewable Energy - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/business/energy-environment/31renew.html?hp
======
sketerpot
Note that they haven't actually decided that it's commercially viable to buy
renewable energy generation capacity. They've decided that it's a smart
business move to be the guys who manufacture the wind turbines and solar
panels for other countries.

~~~
dailo10
I believe China will be buying plenty of renewable energy capacity. From the
article:

"China intends for wind, solar and biomass energy to represent 8 percent of
its electricity generation capacity by 2020."

"Regulators have set mandates for power generation companies to use more
renewable energy. Generous subsidies for consumers to install their own solar
panels or solar water heaters have produced flurries of activity on rooftops
across China."

------
redcap
If we're talking solar and battery technology I'm pretty sure that Japan has a
huge number of patents in those fields so I wouldn't discount them.

